# Nicknames for a boyfriend



## LG1789

Can anyone tell me of some nice names / nicknames etc for an italian guy, maybe even a little sexy...I know of caro & bello but that's about all.
Thanks


----------



## Silvia B

cucciolo / cucciolotto are very sweet..
but there are million of names to call your boyfriend..
I think someone already discussed about this in the forum, try to make a search.

Anyway, you can call your lover in any way you want, even if it doesn't make sense  
Really, we sometimes use some odd words that even don't have a sense, but they just sound sweet..

If you want to be too sweet you can try with all vegetables:
carciofino (carciofo if you want to be rude but sweet), patatino, acciughina..
Haha! I love them!!

Some sexy you require..mmmm..let me think...


----------



## Silvia

Describe the man, I want to help you


----------



## LG1789

Silvia said:
			
		

> Describe the man, I want to help you


 
Young, good looking, romano but light haired, tall, very sexy. I'm in London but going to see hime in two weeks. Lots of texting.  He has lovely names for me such as tesoro, dolcissima, carinissima, dolcezza and all i have are caro and bello.


----------



## LG1789

Silvia B said:
			
		

> cucciolo / cucciolotto are very sweet..
> but there are million of names to call your boyfriend..
> I think someone already discussed about this in the forum, try to make a search.
> 
> Anyway, you can call your lover in any way you want, even if it doesn't make sense
> Really, we sometimes use some odd words that even don't have a sense, but they just sound sweet..
> 
> If you want to be too sweet you can try with all vegetables:
> carciofino (carciofo if you want to be rude but sweet), patatino, acciughina..
> Haha! I love them!!
> 
> Some sexy you require..mmmm..let me think...


 
Thank you so much for your help, if you think of something sexy let me know....


----------



## Elisa68

LG1789 said:
			
		

> Young, good looking, romano but light haired, tall, very sexy. I'm in London but going to see hime in two weeks. Lots of texting. He has lovely names for me such as tesoro, dolcissima, carinissima, dolcezza and all i have are caro and bello.


 
May I give you a piece of advice? In my very personal opinion, you like how he calls you because you are not Italian and maybe it is the same for him.

I will try to explain my self: If I had an English speaking boyfriend I'd love him to call me with english (sexy) nicknames!!!!


----------



## mymicius

bello doesn't seem so sweet to me... maybe there is some nice expression that doesn't come to my mind, though

tesoro and amore are very common, too. amore might be a bit too much at he beginning.

sexy nicknames, I think, are something everybody chooses personally, I cannot think of something typical...

my


----------



## LG1789

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> May I give you a piece of advise? In my very personal opinion, you like how he calls you because you are not Italian and maybe it is the same for him.
> 
> I will try to explain my self: If I had an English speaking boyfriend I'd love him to call me with english (sexy) nicknames!!!!


 
That is such good advice, your are right, I do like it because it's in a different language, more sexy somehow...


----------



## La Bionda

Ciao

You can call him tesoro, too! Just because he calls you that does not mean you cannot call him that!  

What is his name? You can make his name into a nickname, for example

Stefano - Stefanuccio/Stefanino
Mauro - Maurino

Something sexy....But then Italian in itself is a sexy language...anything will sound great!  

But I get my thinking cap on....


----------



## Silvia B

Just use all these words with a sexy voice ... 

Trust me, it can be ok anyway....!! (maybe avoid those ending in -ino while talking this way )


----------



## LG1789

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> You can call him tesoro, too! Just because he calls you that does not mean you cannot call him that!
> 
> What is his name? You can make his name into a nickname, for example
> 
> Stefano - Stefanuccio/Stefanino
> Mauro - Maurino
> 
> Something sexy....But then Italian in itself is a sexy language...anything will sound great!
> 
> But I get my thinking cap on....


 
Hi, his name is Luca...


----------



## LG1789

Silvia B said:
			
		

> Just use all these words with a sexy voice ...
> 
> Trust me, it can be ok anyway....!! (maybe avoid those ending in -ino while talking this way )


 
Tee hee hee, exactly, that's why I thought I would ask for a little help.  I want to make him feel big not small!  Have been trying to find words, because it is the most wonderful language in the world and there must be some great names out there.  Thank you.


----------



## Silvia

LG1789 said:
			
		

> Young, good looking, romano, light haired, tall, very sexy.


 Ganzissimo. You'll have him all flattered   He will probably smile at it


----------



## JasonNPato

Silvia B said:
			
		

> cucciolo / cucciolotto are very sweet..
> but there are million of names to call your boyfriend..
> I think someone already discussed about this in the forum, try to make a search.
> 
> Anyway, you can call your lover in any way you want, even if it doesn't make sense
> Really, we sometimes use some odd words that even don't have a sense, but they just sound sweet..
> 
> If you want to be too sweet you can try with all vegetables:
> carciofino (carciofo if you want to be rude but sweet), patatino, acciughina..
> Haha! I love them!!
> 
> Some sexy you require..mmmm..let me think...


 
lol...it's funny...if I said those to my girlfriend in italian...she would probably love them...but if I called her my "potato chip", or my "little artichoke" she would look at me like I was CRAZY!!!  
Isn't it beautiful what a little italian can do for you.


----------



## LG1789

Vegetables are a little tricky, the french have the best one i guess, mon petit chou...but even that is a little odd.  Banana I guess is a possibility?


----------



## LG1789

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ganzissimo. You'll have him all flattered  He will probably smile at it


 
Can you translate it for me...the dictionary doesn't recognise it, however, it sounds very promising!!!!


----------



## RCC

a little sexy:
amore!,amore mio!, tesoro!, tesoro mio! (my love)
oppure:
bono! stupendo! favoloso! (handsome)
fico (cool)


----------



## La Geny

hi there!well,......in my country mostly if not everybody change  their boyfriend or girlfriends name into something sweet or give them names only they have the authority to use as a sign of their special connection.if you can't think of anything unique and more loving try "MY BABY" because we all know babies are cute adorable and pefect little angles.you can also try  MI AMOR(in english my love) spanish people are really romantic and using mi amor is really very romantic.


love is in the air so stay in love,and stay in the air.jejejejejejje


----------



## LG1789

RCC said:
			
		

> a little sexy:
> amore!,amore mio!, tesoro!, tesoro mio! (my love)
> oppure:
> bono! stupendo! favoloso! (handsome)
> fico (cool)


 
Great, will use at least two of these today!


----------



## LG1789

La Geny said:
			
		

> hi there!well,......in my country mostly if not everybody change their boyfriend or girlfriends name into something sweet or give them names only they have the authority to use as a sign of their special connection.if you can't think of anything unique and more loving try "MY BABY" because we all know babies are cute adorable and pefect little angles.you can also try MI AMOR(in english my love) spanish people are really romantic and using mi amor is really very romantic.
> 
> 
> love is in the air so stay in love,and stay in the air.jejejejejejje


 
Thank you for your help


----------



## La Geny

not a problem,its really nice to have a special connection with the one you love and calling them special names add more spice in the relationship.

hhmmmmm oh,love......whatta love.


----------



## Silvia

LG1789 said:
			
		

> Can you translate it for me...the dictionary doesn't recognise it, however, it sounds very promising!!!!


Try it and come back    I want to know what happens  
Just text him: Ciao ganzissimo


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Try it and come back    I want to know what happens
> Just text him: Ciao ganzissimo


I think it's a regional word for cool (very cool with that suffix), but I would advise against texting words you don't know, even if you get them from a source as reliable as Silvia!


----------



## Elisa68

lsp said:
			
		

> I think it's a regional word for cool (very cool with that suffix), but I would advise against texting words you don't know, even if you get them from a source as reliable as Silvia!


 
I agree with lsp and you can find it under "ganzo" since "ganzissimo" is a superlative.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> I would advise against texting words you don't know


 How so? It was meant as a joke and among lovers. He's texting things she can't understand and she's happy. Quando c'è l'amore...

Seriously, I'll explain my point of view now. As I see it, LG didn't ask for mawkish words for his boyfriend, and he didn't use those either, she mentioned "maybe even a little sexy". Therefore, I guess she can dare a little, though I can assure you that there's not so much daring in using the word I suggested!


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> How so? It was meant as a joke and among lovers. He's texting things she can't understand and she's happy. Quando c'è l'amore...
> 
> Seriously, I'll explain my point of view now. As I see it, LG didn't ask for mawkish words for his boyfriend, and he didn't use those either, she mentioned "maybe even a little sexy". Therefore, I guess she can dare a little, though I can assure you that there's not so much daring in using the word I suggested!


I can't believe we're even having this conversation!

What _he_ is texting _he_ understands, A joke among lovers should be understood by the lovers, not by you and her lover. Providing "daring words" I can agree with, but she should not trust you or anyone else she meets on the Internet who says "text this word to your lover without knowing what it means - just because I told you to do it." It's not like she's been around here as long as some of the rest of us, even. We don't know that much about their relationship either, or what kind of sense of humor either has. At any rate, she should be fully informed and only she should judge what would be a funny text message to send to him or anyone.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> only she should judge


 Indeed. Indeed. (Just to make it long enough to be posted!)


----------



## LG1789

Hi, you both have a point and I only met him last saturday but there is a real thing going on here even though I am back in London (going back to see him in two weeks).  I am shy of using the term without really understanding it but again I like Sylvia's idea...it is fun and it would be interesting to see his reaction.  Sadly off line for over a week on sunday but will keep you posted...


----------



## leenico

I've been told by a very good friend that if you called him "gnocco," (M) it means sexy. For a female you would say "gnocca." I believe you could consider that Italian slang. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Silvia

leenico said:
			
		

> I've been told by a very good friend that if you called him "gnocco," (M) it means sexy. For a female you would say "gnocca." I believe you could consider that Italian slang. Correct me if I'm wrong.


 Gnocco on its own doesn't mean sexy. You can use it along with other words: un pezzo di gnocco (informal, slang) -> please be aware that this expression can be offensive, after all, you're comparing someone to an object or a piece of meat. The feminine form is even worse, at least to me.


----------



## LG1789

Just to let you all know he called me dolce patatina today!


----------



## Silvia B

LG1789 said:
			
		

> Just to let you all know he called me dolce patatina today!



 I told you "patatina" was nice


----------



## Silvia

Silvia B said:
			
		

> I told you "patatina" was nice


I'd like to warn native English males about using that word, be very cautious addressing a woman like that!


----------



## Silvia B

Silvia said:
			
		

> I'd like to warn native English males about using that word, be very cautious addressing a woman like that!



 why? In a normal context it doesn't mean anything odd..


----------



## stephenwallis

Silvia said:
			
		

> I'd like to warn native English males about using that word, be very cautious addressing a woman like that!


 
I, like Sylvia B, would like to know why to be cautious.  Wherein lies the possible misinterpretation by the woman?


----------



## americanchick1987

I like the english endearment love. it's really sexy.


----------



## fox71

LG1789 said:
			
		

> Hi, his name is Luca...


 
Chiamalo Lucazzo, very sexy name...


----------

